# 190 amp service, 200 amp panel?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As long as the calculated load is under 200 amps then you are fine. Of course there will not be much room for expansion.


----------



## turningpoint1 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks again


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

You would be legal as the socket will be rated 200A continuous. I don't ever load anything past 80%, but that's just me.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

alpha3236 said:


> You would be legal as the socket will be rated 200A continuous. I don't ever load anything past 80%, but that's just me.


The socket may be, it would not be here and his panel would not be.

But none of that maters if he arrived at 190 amps using Article 220 as that figure already includes the continuous loads at 125%.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

What size house is this? Would you mind posting your load calc? Im guessing that it is over 5K sq ft


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep and no*

You could do it but it would make no sense. For about 1k more you could just make a 320 and be set. If they are too cheap then just put in a 200 and one of us will get an upgrade down the pike....


----------



## turningpoint1 (Oct 25, 2011)

*more to tell*

table 310.15(b)(6) seems to say ok

they got 90 amp instant water htr
70 A breaker on heat pump
and adding 60 Amp pool heater

house is 2k sq ft, plus other normal...all electric house


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

turningpoint1 said:


> table 310.15(b)(6) seems to say ok
> 
> they got 90 amp instant water htr
> 70 A breaker on heat pump
> ...


I would like to see that calculation if it is an all electric house with a 90 amp instant HW and a 60 amp pool heater.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Load Calc*



turningpoint1 said:


> table 310.15(b)(6) seems to say ok
> 
> they got 90 amp instant water htr
> 70 A breaker on heat pump
> ...


Well Geez. Yes, we would like to see the whole load calc. Something smells fishy? Anyhow, with that whole house heater,pool heater, and heat pump your definately going to have to go 320 from experience. The 200 will not cut it ! Your pipeline (service) is going to get all bogged down and you'll have light dimming problems for sure. Better tell poco your loads as they will probably have to upsize the transformer I"m betting.


----------



## turningpoint1 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Here's the poop...you calc for me*


70 Amp breakr on heat pump
well pump
pool pump
dishwasher
range
dryer 
2000 sq ft house 
instant water heater @ 22kw
2 small window a/c


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

turningpoint1 said:


> 70 Amp breakr on heat pump
> well pump
> pool pump
> dishwasher
> ...


That looks more like a 320 amp service, chances are the homeowners may add more, they look like people who like upgrades. I see a hot tub next on the list.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

turningpoint1 said:


> 70 Amp breakr on heat pump
> well pump
> pool pump
> dishwasher
> ...


That is not an nec load calc.


----------



## turningpoint1 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Hi Mcclary*

No, its not...is it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Not everything always runs at the same time either.


----------



## turningpoint1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for the input...Power Co said no problem, inspector said 200 amp will be fine..you're right, no room to add the hot tub!


----------



## turningpoint1 (Oct 25, 2011)

*I like the way you're thinking!*



meadow said:


> That looks more like a 320 amp service, chances are the homeowners may add more, they look like people who like upgrades. I see a hot tub next on the list.


 
Upsell:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

turningpoint1 said:


> Yeah, thanks for the input...Power Co said no problem, inspector said 200 amp will be fine..you're right, no room to add the hot tub!


So you let inspectors tell you what size service to put in?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

turningpoint1 said:


> 70 Amp breakr on heat pump
> well pump
> pool pump
> dishwasher
> ...


No, you do the calc.

I want to see it typed out too.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

From what he has listed, I get 223A demand load.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*320*

Dude! You gotta get real. You think that the whole house water heater, heat pump and dryer will never come on same time??? Not even counting anything else that's 39kva right there! That's almost 170 amps ....Stove ? Micro? Lights? You may luck out but that's waaaay too close for comfort.


----------



## turningpoint1 (Oct 25, 2011)

I appriciate all the postive feedback. Still guessing what it is that Mcclary is looking for. The chart on 310 says the 200 amp service is good in this case to carry the whole 200. They've been running fine on the 150 amp service...just adding the pool heater I'd say they will continue to run fine on the 200 amp. As far as typing the whole calculation, first 10 kw, next @ 40% etc. (I did the heat pump @ 100%) if you have time go ahead. If its good enough for the code book, the inspector, power co. Yeah, I'll go with it.

Best Regards!


----------



## turningpoint1 (Oct 25, 2011)

_hehehe_


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

turningpoint1 said:


> I appriciate all the postive feedback. Still guessing what it is that Mcclary is looking for. The chart on 310 says the 200 amp service is good in this case to carry the whole 200. They've been running fine on the 150 amp service...just adding the pool heater I'd say they will continue to run fine on the 200 amp. As far as typing the whole calculation, first 10 kw, next @ 40% etc. (I did the heat pump @ 100%) if you have time go ahead. If its good enough for the code book, the inspector, power co. Yeah, I'll go with it.
> 
> Best Regards!


I'm looking for you to do a real load calc and quit guessing.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

200 amps is like 400 amps, 200 on each phase. So as long as he doesn't stick everything on red!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

kaboler said:


> 200 amps is like 400 amps, 200 on each phase. So as long as he doesn't stick everything on red!


Seriously, your troll act is getting old and stupid, and besides, Cletis is way more interesting.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

kaboler said:


> 200 amps is like 400 amps, 200 on each phase. So as long as he doesn't stick everything on red!


:sleep1:


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

Speaking of load calcs. Does anyone have any good web site links that can help walk me through a whole house load calc. I have to bid on an addition and new service. I haven't done many whole house load calcs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

mikewardjr said:


> Speaking of load calcs. Does anyone have any good web site links that can help walk me through a whole house load calc. I have to bid on an addition and new service. I haven't done many whole house load calcs. Thanks in advance.


 
Mike Holt has some good stuff under:

http://www.mikeholt.com/freestuff.php?id=freegeneral

In the list, you will find a residential single-family dwelling load calculator.

The orignal poster to this thread might be able to squeak by with a 225A service AFTER he does the load calculation. If not, then welcome to club 320!!

EJPHI


----------



## billyrr (Oct 31, 2011)

*Another site, another job, I get about 250 amps for the load*

post deleted


----------

